# What's the lightest compound bow?



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I picked up a Parker the other day at a shop and it was like a feather.. Not sure exactly how light it was, but it seemed much lighter than most.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

There's a few down in the 2-3lb range.

Parker Buckshot, Pearson Pathfinder/Sidewinder, Darton Ranger


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

There may be, but be aware that an archer reaches a point of "diminishing returns" regarding bow weight and loss of accuracy. The lighter the bow, the more difficult it becomes to execute a pinpoint shot every time. Bow mass is essential to making accurate, repeatable shots.......that's why a lot of world-class spot shooters put tons of stuff on their bows.......it's mostly for balance but the added weight is also very beneficial :darkbeer:


----------



## nsaqam (Jan 10, 2006)

HCA makes carbon fiber riser bows that are extremely light. The unique Liberty bow must be super light too.


----------



## Illustrator (Aug 9, 2007)

According to their site, the Liberty is 2.3 pounds ....

Kinda cool, kinda weird ... love to shoot one, but for $700? I'd rather have a slew of other bows first ...


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I had a Parker UL 31 that was pretty darn lite!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

frankchugga said:


> There may be, but be aware that an archer reaches a point of "diminishing returns" regarding bow weight and loss of accuracy. The lighter the bow, the more difficult it becomes to execute a pinpoint shot every time. Bow mass is essential to making accurate, repeatable shots.......that's why a lot of world-class spot shooters put tons of stuff on their bows.......it's mostly for balance but the added weight is also very beneficial :darkbeer:


I agree with you. But, If I was doing a lot of stalking etc. I could understand have a light bow. Yeap, your going to loose some accuracy, but you can learn to shoot one accurately enough for most hunting applications. You will have a wider grouping, but you generally only have to make one good shot, but it needs to count.

I don't own one and never will. I am a stand hunter and I prefer a little heavier bow which shoots and holds well. I find I can get that first and critical shoot away easier.


----------



## Bowtech_08 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mathews MQ 32


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

The HCA carbon riser TSS and TSSR bows were 2.1 pounds bare.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Deezlin said:


> I agree with you. But, If I was doing a lot of stalking etc. I could understand have a light bow. Yeap, your going to loose some accuracy, but you can learn to shoot one accurately enough for most hunting applications. You will have a wider grouping, but you generally only have to make one good shot, but it needs to count.
> 
> I don't own one and never will. I am a stand hunter and I prefer a little heavier bow which shoots and holds well. I find I can get that first and critical shoot away easier.


Deez....... That's 2 of us so far


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 1, 2007)

Ayyub said:


> Most compound bows I see are around 3-5 pounds. Are there lighter ones?


Have a look at this link. It takes most every compound on the marked and you can sort it by every category from mass weight to max KE. 

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2007-Bow-Reviews/compound-bows-sorted-by-mass-weight.htm


----------



## ijimmy (Jul 2, 2002)

The nice thing about a lite weight bow is you can put the weight where you what it to balance the bow , without it being too heavy . The parker mentioned , merlins quest line , and the drenilin are examples of lite bows , I think the ul parker and merlin are discontinued .


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

ijimmy said:


> The nice thing about a lite weight bow is you can put the weight where you what it to balance the bow , without it being too heavy . The parker mentioned , merlins quest line , and the drenilin are examples of lite bows , I think the ul parker and merlin are discontinued .


That's how I felt about the Mojo. After putting the stabilizers on it to get it balanced how I wanted, it was still lighter than the Mathews Conquest 3 I had that was bare..


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

frankchugga said:


> Deez....... That's 2 of us so far


 Make that 3 of us. Because I don't stalk, but treestand hunt, I prefer a bow of about 7 to 8 1/2 lbs. Just like a heavy barreled gun a heavier bow settles down and aims more solid without as much work from my old muscles.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

*Drenalin*

Yall had to know this was coming. "The Mathews Drenalin", at only 3.85 pounds. "Thin is in". That's if your only counting full size bows. The liberty is lighter, but its kinda like putting one of those little mud racing cars along side of nascar's Dale Jr's car.:wink:


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

bfisher said:


> Make that 3 of us. Because I don't stalk, but treestand hunt, I prefer a bow of about 7 to 8 1/2 lbs. Just like a heavy barreled gun a heavier bow settles down and aims more solid without as much work from my old muscles.



Make that 4 of us. I like some weight to my rig. Oh, I also stalk as well as stand hunt.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

The lightest bows available in 70 lbs, are the Mathews FX2 and the PSE Firestorm Lite, both at 3.3 lbs on the HuntersFriend databases.


----------



## Tony_zelah (Apr 26, 2003)

I fully understand why some of you talk about the advantages of a heavier mass bow weight over a lighter mass weight. However what also needs to be considered at times is that some people have to shoot a light weight bow for medical reasons. Well thats my reason any way


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

outdooratticinc said:


> Make that 4 of us. I like some weight to my rig. Oh, I also stalk as well as stand hunt.


Count me as #5. My bow is a little light at 6 lbs.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Lawrence Archer said:


> The lightest bows available in 70 lbs, are the Mathews FX2 and the PSE Firestorm Lite, both at 3.3 lbs on the HuntersFriend databases.


I have shot the High Country SSR at 2.5# bare. It was also 70# and was using Speed Pros. Now, I didn't like shooting it, but I hit what I was aiming at. It is certainly nothing I would be interested in shooting a round of spots with, but it was light and hard to hold steady.

I'm not sure what they are making now. They had the Iron Mace at the Worlds and some aluminum riser bows which looked real nice.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Tony_zelah said:


> I fully understand why some of you talk about the advantages of a heavier mass bow weight over a lighter mass weight. However what also needs to be considered at times is that some people have to shoot a light weight bow for medical reasons. Well thats my reason any way


If you are talking about a target bow then you might check with Genesis Archery. He produces a unique shoot through both the cables and riser in a graphite frame.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

If you want a light (3.1), fast, accurate, no hand shock bow, then there is only one bow to look at and that is the HCA Stilletto 380. It is a carbon riser that is lighter than any bow on the market that actually looks like a real bow. It is fast, accurate, absolutely no hand shock and very easy to handle. It should be a dream when I carry mine on an upcoming elk hunt in CO on the 1st of Sept. I also have a carbon riser SSR with twin cams that is for sale in the classifieds for $200. Only 2.9#


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

*light*

pse firestorm is really light


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

I want as light as I can get.  By the time you get it decked out it gets heavier any way.I have a long walk and stalk a lot.I also leave a quiver on my bow when shooting so even a light weight bow gets heavy enough in no time.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Pearson Spoiler Angle 3.5lbs


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

OP, you didn't say why you were after light weight-



frankchugga said:


> a point of "diminishing returns" regarding bow weight and loss of accuracy.





Deezlin said:


> If I was doing a lot of stalking etc. I could understand have a light bow.


I'm a grounder. Light is nice, but, having had an ultralight bow, the *drawbacks are shooting it off season, tuning* etc. And that hand buzz, and TWANG when it goes off. Lots of good replies here, so heres mine. good or not LOL. 
Short axle is more important than light. Parallel limbs are more important than a quarter pound. A bow with less handshock, smooth cams so you can practice drawing from kneeling, squatting, bending sideways etc is more important than a half pound...but we're in the general section, not the hunting, so are you going to hunt? Some of the stuff might be moot.
Once you start clamping things on it, if you dont carefully pic those you'll have a bow thats worse than heavy, it wont balance in an awkward shot, like a half squatting, torqued to the far right draw as that target is starting to realize you quit being a bush two seconds ago....


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Lightest bow i ever shot was the Liberty , fully equipped less than 3 lbs , and the dammed thing shot much better than expected .

In this thread : http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=561612

you can see pics of groups that i shot on ( first pic little spots , no group shooting on 20 yards , didn't wanna damage my arrows ) 28 and 45 yards with this little ******* .


----------

